

SkillShare Raises $3.1 Million to Turn Users into Educators - krishnakrishna
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/16/skillshare-raises-3-1-million-to-turn-users-into-educators/

======
bproper
Fred Wilson is planning to teach his MBA Monday's class via Skillshare -
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/08/mba-mondays-live-and-
skillsh...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/08/mba-mondays-live-and-
skillshare.html)

